# SILVER BEAR AMMO



## newhunter (Dec 6, 2004)

Cheaper than dirt (www.cheaperthandirt.com) has silver bear ammo 168 grain hollow point for the 30-06 for $6.00 a box. Does anyone have any input/experiance with silver bear ammo?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I really consider this ammo plinking ammo. It does not shoot good out of any of the guns I have fired it out of. I would not shoot it out of a M1 Garand it seems just too hot for it. Where this ammo is very nice is if you are teaching someone to shoot, working on your shooting positions, shooting to have fun at closer ranges it really lowers the cost of the days shooting. If you want one hole groups at 100yds this is probably not the ammo for you. You never know how a gun is going to react yours may love this stuff. I am not sure what you want to do with this ammo. You may want to look at the Korean ammo the PS is non corrosive and the KA is corrosive. The KA comes on Garand clips so if you do not have one you can always sell the clips and bandoleers.


----------



## newhunter (Dec 6, 2004)

I have a rem. 700 cdl 30-06 and wanted some ammo to take to the range without breaking the bank. The range does not allow FMJ.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That ammo should work. It will not shoot that great but it goes bang and sends a bullet down to the paper.


----------

